# Funny Shit



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Well I guess my 802 powerhead was just to much for my small pleco! I was watching tv last night and looked over at the tank and my pleco was stuck head first underneathe the powerhead where it is supposed to be attached to the undergravel filter. So I unpluged it to let him out, and the powerhead sucked one of his eyes out completely!!!!!!! So know I have a 1 eyed pleco, hahahahaha. He is swimming around and seems to be fine, except he is now blind on one side







Thought you guys might find this funny, I sure as hell did


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Poor little guy... :sad:

Any chance you took some pics of that - must have looked funny as hell


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Wish I could take some picks for you guys of this, and of my p's and there tanks, but I have no digital cam. and I don't have the slightest idea on how to post them! It was some funny looking stuff though


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

poor pleco


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

That'll teach him that the intake tube isn't a cave!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Poor little guy... :sad:
> 
> Any chance you took some pics of that - must have looked funny as hell


 with the eyeing poppin out...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ostpic:
I give him a week till he gets smoked..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry to hear that :sad:

if you want help posting pics just ask


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Poor little guy... :sad:
> ...


No, not his eye being sucked out, you freak-a-zoid...
















But seeing a pleco with his head stuck in a powerhead intake should look funny...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sorry to hear the funny news


----------

